# RARE! MCINTOSH HEAD UNIT CD & MD & 5CH AMPLIFIER SUBARU LEGACY BH5 B4 BE5 BOXER



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

*RARE! MCINTOSH HEAD UNIT CD & MD & 5CH AMPLIFIER SUBARU LEGACY BH5 B4 BE5 BOXER*

RARE McIntosh Head Unit CD MD 5CH Amplifier Subaru Legacy BH5 B4 BE5 Boxer | eBay

Check this out!

I'd buy it if it had pre-amp outputs instead of the associated amplifier, which I don't need or want. Not sure if that connection can be adapted to RCAs...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: RARE! MCINTOSH HEAD UNIT CD & MD & 5CH AMPLIFIER SUBARU LEGACY BH5 B4 BE5 BOXER*

Yes they can be modded to use rca's. Mini disk ones are quite easily had. The 6 disks are hard to come by.


----------



## crazyirish (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: RARE! MCINTOSH HEAD UNIT CD & MD & 5CH AMPLIFIER SUBARU LEGACY BH5 B4 BE5 BOXER*



> ...These is used but all fucting still good...


:laugh: Lol...


----------

